# Need tracking advice



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

I shot a nice 8pt at 7:30 this morning. It seemed high. He dropped on impact and rolled around. He flopped himself over the hog panel and rolled some more. Then he got up and tried to run but only made it 5-10yds. I was reaching for another arrow and I didnt see where he entered the brush. Waited 30 minutes. Found my arrow under the feeder and broken off about 3" from the tip. A plate sized patch of blood where he rolled outside the pen. I couldn't find anymore blood after a fairly brief search. Went about 30yds into the brush then backed off. What do y'all think about the hit and what should I do now?


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm in duval county between San Diego and freer on 44


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

U find him


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like you hit bone, I bet that deer is in Waco by now.


----------



## JERRY C (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds like your going to be in fo a long day,if the deer is hit high above the spine you probably wont find him and with that little penetration you probably hit the shoulder bone high!good luck


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Trouthunter offers a tracking dog service in your area, his add is at the top of the bow hunter forum. Otherwise mark every blood spot then work in circles from the last spot.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

I learned this today, look at the roots of the grass and not just the tips, Good luck


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck. But from your story it seems unlikely to find the deer

I always say. I would rather miss low, than to hit high!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I take it from where you hunt you shot from ground level, agree with all above, hope it all works out for you tho. What type head??...WW


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Trouthunter offers a tracking dog service in your area, his add is at the top of the bow hunter forum. Otherwise mark every blood spot then work in circles from the last spot.


Actually I don't have a dog./ That thread is for people who do and I post their information there as a service to our members in case it is ever needed.

TH


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I'm pretty disappointed in myself. I searched for 4-5 hrs and never found any sign. It happened right after the feeder went off. I knocked my arrow in the dark and when I was holding back on him the arrow fell off my bow. He spooked but came back. When I shot he was looking at me. Looking back now I should have waited till his head was down. I had been or acting alot and I guess @@@@ happens. I hate and am disappointed to injure him, buy that's bow hunting I guess.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

When you say "he was looking at me," do you mean he was facing you, or broadside with his head facing you?


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

He was broadside looking at my stand.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Go sit by the closest water hole.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Go to your blood and look the direction he ran and observe the existing trails made by the deer, he most likely took the ones that he could retreat the fastest. You find that one trail and check for blood & repeat. I really don't know your terrain but I've always had luck using that method. Good luck and keep us posted. If a couple of days go by still no luck the start looking for the buzzards


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Actually if you want to help avoid a deer dropping at your shot, try to shoot when their heads are up. Not necessarily looking at you but up.

TH


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I know its too late now and you mite have done this but I look on brush for blood more than the ground especially where its thick. Sat eve on 1 of my sons pigs, there was no blood on the ground for 30rds or so, all was on brush and sapplings, this was on a pig with no exit, the one with an exit bled where it was standing when shot was taken....WW


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

I never found anything. I hated it but eventually had to give up. I was expecting a lot of negative criticism, but I'm surprised I didn't get it. I'm assuming he jumpe the string. I'm just ginna practice more and learn from my mistakes. It was quite heart breaking an I hope I can avoid this happening again. Seems like I need shooting advice more than tracking advice


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

At this point I would do what chapman recomended. Over the years I have recovered three poorly hit animals that went to water. Two were completely submerged. One had only his back foot above the surface, and another had a little of his rack showing.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I had a bad shot a couple years ago. Sure makes you upset especially if you are in a 1 buck county and wasted a tag on a bad shot.... Good luck in the future and keep on practicing shooting at every angle you can think of.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

In my experience, it's gut shot deer that often go to water..and not necessarily a muscle shot one. That doesn't mean it is not a good place to look.

From your story, it sounded like you hit high and maybe clipped the spine, but not enough to sever the cord and put him down. My guess is that the buck will survive that shot.

I think your assessment of shooting when the buck had been alerted and was looking at you was probably correct. He probably was ready to bolt and jumped the string. Your mistake was probably more when to shoot than shooting a bad arrow. Please don't take this as a put down, but constructive for the next time. It is so easy to get excited and rush a shot. I can't tell you how many times I have done that.

It does happen to all of us. The fact that you looked hard, and feel bad about it, and tried to figure out what went wrong, says you have the right mind set. 

Reading an animal's body language is a very important aspect on deciding when to take a shot. It's more than just the way it's looking.

Anyway, sorry about your buck, I am sure you will get the next one.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

To the opp: Did you ever see the buck again? I talked to you on the phone that day about trailing him with dogs and told you that I thought he would survive and was just curious as to if he showed back up again or not.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Have not seen him again. Not on the camera either. If he shows up I will post the pics


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Climb something high like a deer blind or tree and look for caracaras (Mexican eagles) dropping. Those things will find a bedded wounded animal or carcass quick.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

KIKO said:


> Climb something high like a deer blind or tree and look for caracaras (Mexican eagles) dropping. Those things will find a bedded wounded animal or carcass quick.


It might be a little late for that!


----------

